# 'Regular' juice buckets versus balanced juice buckets



## geek (Apr 9, 2014)

I am ready to place an order for Chilean stuff.
They offer the 'normal' juice buckets where there's no yeast added and not balanced. Price ranges from 51~$56
The brand is '*Estrella del Sur*' (Star of the south).

They also have a *Fresco *brand which prices range from $86~$93 because they claim it is a better juice and pre-balanced for PH and TA; plus it brings some oak packages.

My other LBS also has some Mosti Mondiali buckets, pre-balanced and all that for $92.00

Has anyone tried these "better juice" buckets at that higher price, is it worth all that extra money per bucket? Would you add fresh grapes anyways as we add to 'regular' juice buckets?

..


----------



## geek (Apr 10, 2014)

anyone knows about these more expensive juice buckets?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 10, 2014)

Though I have no experience with them, I have a hard time imagining what could be in those buckets to warrant a 50% price difference. Maybe they go through some sort of extended maceration before pressing.


----------



## geek (Apr 10, 2014)

but then one wonders if there's still a need for fresh grape skins in it, that would make its cost even higher....

I think the 'normal' buckets could be just fine as long as we check for PH and do some balance ourselves?


----------



## tonyt (Apr 10, 2014)

My protégé has done a few of the Mosti buckets at George's suggestion. They have turned out excellent. I'll get better details soon.


----------



## geek (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Tony, let me know.
I think tomorrow is the last day to order juice or grapes from my suppliers around here...


----------



## geek (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## tonyt (Apr 11, 2014)

geek said:


> Thanks Tony, let me know.
> I think tomorrow is the last day to order juice or grapes from my suppliers around here...



So it seems that he has done two Mosti buckets, a Nebbliolo and a Merlot. The Neb is finished and would have been excellent except for a bit too much back sweetening just prior to bottling. That was a very early learning experience. The Merlot is aging and carboy tastes are very promising. 

I think the only down side to the Mosti buckets is that many here believe that the buckets are simply regular kits with the water added. Shipping 7 liters of extra water seems unnecessary once you're accustomed to adding it yourself. For someone new to winemaking they are great in that you skip one step and it comes with it's own fermenting bucket. 

You really need to search comments about the Chilean buckets. A lot of folks here do them and have made many comments on other threads.


----------



## geek (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Tony.
I'm still looking for some ideas whether this 'better' juice buckets are worth the extra cost compared to a normal juice bucket which we always pay around $52 or so.

The MM and Fresco are like 50% more as stated above.
Here's an example of it:
http://www.maltosecart.com/fresh-ch...diale-chilean-cabernet-sauvignon-fresh-juice/


----------



## geek (Apr 12, 2014)

One last thing I don't know is if these Fresco juice buckets are pre-balanced can we do MLF on them???


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Geek, guess is, if they're balance, they might have had Lysozyme added to prevent MLF. I l know Regina adds this to their buckets. but I too feel that double the price is NOT worth it. A lot of the buckets have LOT number or something that enables you to call the company and get the original "numbers" to aid you in what adjusting (if any) need to be done


----------

